# Guida Camper Book, any good??



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

We're off to Italy this year and were considering buying the >Guida Camper< book.

At £17.99 it does seem a bit pricey, has anyone got this book and if so, do you think its worth the cost? I think there is 1500 sosta's listed which doesn't seem all that many compared to the aires book which has around 6500 and is a bit cheaper.
I'm particuarly interested in the coverage (or lack of) for aree di sostas in Sardinia.

Ta in anticipation.

pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ah well, bumpety bump :roll: ....... 

Any seasoned Italian travellers miss this request first time round? 

Ciao

pete


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Pete
I would help if I could but can't.


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi! Pete,

Can't claim to be the "seasoned" one, but have recently bought the book from Vicarious (don't forget the MHF discount !); pretty impressed, really good map coverage of Italy, Sicily and...SARDINIA and - unlike the others, the Aires are marked on the (local) maps...whoopeee !!

Yes, there seem to be aplenty in Sardy as well !

Hope it helps; I would recommend, from what I've read so far...ahead of going that way for real, next month !!

Brian.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Guida Camper*

 
Hi there, and benvenuti (when you arrive).
In my view the Guida Camper is a good buy for Italy. Lists practically all the 'aree di sosta' (overnight parking with or without facilities, often free) or 'aree attrezzate' (overnight parking with facilities such as EHU, black/grey disposal, resh water, supervised, usually a charge).
Of course not as many as a French guide simply because there aren't as many in Italy as in France.
If you are able to cope with Italiaa good sites for aree are www.pleinair.it, or www.turismoitinerante.it
saluti,
eddied


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, thats clinched it, I'm sending off for one tommorrow.

Eddie, thanks for the links, I've managed to download a list of sostas for Sardinia from Turismo Itinerante  

pete


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Guida Camper book*

 
good!, and you will enjoy Sardegna.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just received the book (promptly) this morning and it looks good.

Most of its in Italian but there is a multi lingual guide at the beginning which explains it all well.

Very well laid out and easy to undertand with a main map of Italy with page references which cross refer to more detailed maps, then on each map page there is a list of Sosta's that you can cross refer to by region code. 
Large, more popular areas/cities have their own individual maps with good detailed locations of Sosta's.
There is then a further more detailed reference section by region with more info including addresses.

I shall be trying the guide out in anger soon on our 5 week holiday to Sardinia and will let you all know how the guide fares.....

pete


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> ..........I shall be trying the guide out in anger soon on our 5 week holiday to Sardinia and will let you all know how the guide fares.....
> 
> pete


And if you don't get back we're left to draw our own conclusions.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Gillian;

It could be that we just don't want to come back, if only we didn't have to work for a living, roll on retirement (benvenuto età pensionabile)  

pete


----------

